# Caricare cuffie headset ps4



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2017)

Ho le cuffie headset originali ps4, esiste un accessorio per ricaricarlo con la play spenta? Tipo la base di ricarica per i dualshock. Una presa elettrica che si collega con l'usb rischio di far danno?


----------

